# Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming



## brain00 (7. Februar 2012)

*Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*

Ich suche eine neue Tastatur: sie sollte flach sein, möglichst beleuchtet, wenigsten "lautlos", "play/pause", "next", "prev" als Zusatztasten haben, standard Tastaturlayout, Makros benutze ich nicht, möglichst NKRO (oder zumindest alle zum Gamen wichtigen Kombinationen sollten funktionieren) und jetzt das wichtigste:
es soll keine mechanische sein, da ich mit flachen Tastaturen deutlich schneller tippen kann. Bei mechanischen stört mich der extrem lange Tastenanschlag-Weg!
Ich kann gut auf den neuen Acer-Notebook-Tastaturen tippen und auch die Apple Tastatur finde ich vom Anschlag her sehr angenehm (allerdings stört mich dort das Tastaturlayout).

Ich hatte mir das Logitech Illuminated Keyboard angeschaut und war eigentlich total begeistert, bis ich von dem Problem mit W+Shift+Space gelesen habe. Das Logitech dies mit Absicht deaktiviert hat, damit man die teuren G-Modelle kaufen muss, ist echt eine Frechheit. 

Nun habe ich mir das Razer Lycosa angeschaut, bin mir aber bei dem Preis nicht sicher...


Was haltet ihr vom Razer Lycosa oder kennt ihr gute/bessere alternativen?


----------



## Junky90 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*

Ich kann dir die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 empfehlen, die hab ich selber.
Sie is recht flach, hat eine rote Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Anti-Ghosting, diverse programmierbare Tasten, nicht mechanisch und die Funktionstasten die du schon angesprochen hast.
Und das ganze für ein Schnäppchenpreis von nur maximal 40 €.
Ich dachte selber zuerst, dass die mit den teureren Tastaturen nicht mithalten kann aber dann hab ich sie getestet und wurde eines besseren belehrt.
Kann sie dir wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## s|n|s (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*



Junky90 schrieb:


> Sidewinder X4



^this


----------



## lollyy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*

Da wäre noch die Razer Lycosa...  ouh ich seh grad du hast die auch erwähnt...     ich habe die jetzt schon lage und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr...

Mfg


----------



## Junky90 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*



lollyy schrieb:


> Da wäre noch die Razer Lycosa...
> 
> Mfg


 
Jop kostet aber auch das doppelte. P/L mäßig is die Sidewinder X4 schon genial.


----------



## Own3r (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*

Ich rate dir auch zu der Microsoft X4, da sie eigentlich die einzig wirkliche Gamertastatur mit flachen Tasten ist, die in puncto Technik und Ausstattung dem Preis gerecht wird.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*

Ich sag auch X4. Die Lycosa ist für das Gebotene zu teuer. Auch sind bei der nach 2 bis 3 Tasten Schluss. Man kann also manche Tastenkombis nicht nutzen weil die Matrix halt so grottig ist. Für mich gibt es bei Razer nur eine gute Tastatur. Das ist die Black Widow.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche flache, beleuchtete Tastatur für's Gaming*

Mich persönlich würde der Gummiüberzug der Tasten der Lycosa stören. Da sammelt sich Staub, Schmutz und Fusselkram noch schneller an. Außerdem soll sich wohl das ganze nach gewisser Zeit auch etwas abnutzen.
Bei mangelnder Pflege könnte das ganze im Worst Case nach einiger Zeit dann so aussehen...


----------

